# Threads and Forum and posts Oh My!



## dj76116 (Jan 19, 2007)

OK, trying to do this right, When I log in for the first time. I pick New Posts at the top of the screen, hoping I don't get posts from May 1. On either side it says go to last new post. On the right it says go to last post. I thing that's right, either way they're the opposite, but both take me to the same place. The response window.

What I would like to do is view the next new posting in line from when I was last on. 

Should I be subscribing to Threads or Forums or both? Anyway to re-set everything so I can start over?

thanks
Tons of good info. Just need to
keep it straight


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

In the search and the forums listings, on the left side, is a checkbox (in my preferred style:







) for each thread that has changed since you last read the thread. If you click on that check box, you should be taken to the first new post, which is what I do almost exclusively.

Some other handy links are the quicklinks at the top of the page. I have used the DIRECTV quicklink often.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dj76116 (Jan 19, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> In the search and the forums listings, on the left side, is a checkbox (in my preferred style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, think I figured it out. Was using the checks, also checking the new posts also, and that always brought me down the last post before the response window. Just using the check marworks, thanks!!


----------

